# 2017 Spring floral quilt block swap starts now



## Belfrybat

*Welcome to the sign up for the 2017 Spring Floral Garden swap. We are having two concurrent swaps and you may sign up for one or both. Signups will close Wednesday April 12th, and the mailing date will be Friday June 16th. That gives us over 2 months to make and mail the blocks and hopefully won’t overlap with the summer swap. *

*Block size and number:* The size of the blocks should be 12.5" inches square, so when sewn together they make a 12" inch block.

You will be making 1 block for each person who signs up + one extra for the hostess. The hostess block should be in the same theme as the main blocks, but not necessarily the same design.
*
Pattern & Fabric*: The pattern for this swap is _*Nine Patch and Nine Patch Variations.*_ You may make a simple nine patch or any patterns that splits the block into nine sections. There are no specified colours except to use spring-type colours with a floral garden theme. White or white tonals can be used as an accent, but it is not necessary to use white if you choose not to.

Here are some examples of nine patch variations:

*https://www.thespruce.com/diverse-patch-quilt-blocks-2821239*
*http://quilt.com/Blocks/NinePatchBlocks.html*

Please use 100% cotton if possible or no less than 50% cotton-poly blend. If you do use cotton-poly, please mark that on the label with your blocks.

Wash the fabrics and iron before using the fabric. Gets the sizing chemicals out and pre shrinks it so it will be consistent when later made and washed with the other swap blocks.

Be sure to label each block with your screen name, so we know who made each block. A good tip is to 'baste' them on with a long stitch so it's easy to take out but will travel well in envelopes. Safety pins are another option, but do add a lot of bulk.

*Other details: * The hostess for this swap will be *Belfrybat* and she will be contacting each person who signs up, via PM, and provide her contact information. You will in turn, PM her with your contact information to include your full name, mailing address, phone number and email address.

*Mailing:* When mailing, be sure you enclose a self-addressed mailer and be sure you have attached enough postage for the return of your package. USPS First Class package rate is cheaper than Priority by about three dollars and includes free tracking.

*Problems*: - We all understand that things happen that we are not expecting. If an emergency does arise, please let the hostess know as soon as possible so we can adapt for the rest of the group.

Remember, the goal of our swaps is to get to know each other better and build community besides sending and receiving some fabulous blocks. The more you participate in the discussion, the more fun all of us will have.


----------



## rjayne

# 1 
Sign me up. I have been patiently waiting


----------



## Jlynnp

I am #2, already have my fabrics washed and ready to go.


----------



## COSunflower

Count me as #3!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Calico Katie

I am ready to sew!! Sign me up!


----------



## Belfrybat

Woo Hoo! Calico -- you are #4. This will be a fun swap. I'll be starting conversations with the signees on Monday to trade information.


----------



## maxine

Yes Please I'm #5 !!!!! so excited !!


----------



## Belfrybat

Welcome, all. There are 6 of us now and hopefully more will join. With two swaps running I don't expect more than 9 or 10, but you never know!


----------



## COSunflower

I saw on the spring swap discussion thread that MoBookworm wants to join too!!!!


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Sign me up please


----------



## Belfrybat

Wonderful to have you on board. You make 7.


----------



## Belfrybat

I was pulling fabric this evening and decided to take a look at gardens on the internet to get colour ideas. What an eye feast!











































And, because I live in Texas:


----------



## AngieM2

Beautiful garden pictures. I'm with all of you in spirit. Having to tie my fingers together not to join
But I'll visit when I can and cheer you on.


----------



## Meima6

I would like to participate. Thank you.


----------



## Echoesechos

Oh I want to join. Two from Oregon, how exciting.


----------



## Belfrybat

Meima6 and Echoesechos -- you bring us up to 9 participants. I'll start a conversation with each of you to trade contact info when I get back from the doctors. Thank you for joining!


----------



## Jlynnp

If you have time you may want to join the fruit and veggie swap as well. We would love to have you.


----------



## maxine

Hurray we've got 9 so far !!! 
Hello Echoesechoes from another Oregonian..  it IS fun to have people participating from your own state.. we have 3 now.. yourself, CoSunflower & me.. I live in the Roseburg area, CoSunflower in Eastern OR & may I ask what area you live in?? 

Belfry I love all the colorful garden pictures!! Very inspiring !! I have to say it... I'm going shopping for flower fabric today.. just can't help it.. my stash doesn't have what I am needing.. and since we are headed for the coast today... well I really NEED to check out a fabric shop in Coos Bay.. and I am out of fray check too.. so yeah.. I really must go to that fabric/quilting shop.


----------



## COSunflower

Hey Maxine!!! Jessica just got her first job at a coffee shop in old down town Bandon last week! She works on Saturdays and Sundays, making sandwiches right now.  If you get that way on a weekend, stop by and say HELLO!!!!! 

Echo! So glad that you are going us!!! You are in Gilcrest or Chiloquin? Not too far from Cindilou right??? We will all have to meet up in Bend someday.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Washing and ironing fabrics tomorrow. Got an idea which blocks. 
Let the quilting begin lol!


----------



## Belfrybat

I pulled fabrics today. These will be my main fabrics and I'll fill in with lavenders, yellows, and pinks from my "under 1/2 yard" pile -- sounds better than scrap pile.


----------



## COSunflower

They will be BEAUTIFUL!!!!!


----------



## maxine

CoSunflower that is so awesome about Jessica.. I will definitely look for her.. I hope to get to Bandon in May,, wow that would be so fun to meet her.. thanks !!

and HEY all you Oregon ladies I'd love to get together too,, I know for me it's a distance but when nicer weather gets here I'd make an effort to join in.. Way Cool !!! 

I did get to go to the quilt shop in Coos Bay this Tuesday,, found some flower fabric I loved and its very bright.. Belfry inspired me with her pictures of bright flowers,, not sure exactly which block pattern I'll make but it will be fun to use this fabric whatever block I do.. will try to post a picture of it soon,,


----------



## Calico Katie

I've been working on my floral blocks with mixed results. I chose a simple, easy to piece pattern that I've made in the past. For some reason, it just isn't coming together for me this time. After a couple of bloopers, I had to take my HSTs off, turn them to the right angle, and re-attach them. Why?? ... why meeee?? Whew, I feel better now. If they don't go together right this next time, I'm putting them away and choosing a different pattern. Sometimes it's best to admit defeat and move on.


----------



## Jlynnp

I picked up the last piece of floral I needed to get started on that. I had a lot of floral but so much of it has black in it and as I am using that in the veggie swap I wanted something lighter and brighter in the florals. I will was it up and ironed then I will get it started.


----------



## COSunflower

I've got half of my pieces cut out this morning. I would have had them ALL cut but the lonely neighbor lady came over to visit awhile.  I showed her our Fall blocks and she was VERY impressed!!! She crochets so is going to bring her crochet over next time to work on while we talk.


----------



## Belfrybat

Everyone is going great guns! I have the fabric pulled and the pattern decided.
It's still a week before signups close and we might get another person or two, but right now we stand at nine participants. If you know of anyone else that might be interested, please let them know. I did link to these two threads on Homesteading Families and Questions boards. I'll list the names of those who signed up later today or tomorrow. 
Happy quilting!


----------



## maxine

Here is my main flower fabric, all these bright flower colors make me happy !! not sure what other colors I'll use .. maybe purples..


----------



## Belfrybat

I love that fabric, Maxine. You are right -- they are happy colours.


----------



## rjayne

I also have fabric picked and ready to cut. 
This will be a really cheery quilt


----------



## COSunflower

Yes Maxine! Use purples! My fabric is a blue/purple violet flower pattern and the contrasting fabric is cream with tiny blue violets.


----------



## maxine

COSunflower sounds like we are going to match!! WOOHOO!! Your fabric sounds very pretty. I love violets.. way cool!!


----------



## Jlynnp

And I just love purples!!! Of course and pink and yellow and on and on.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Washing,drying and ironing all the floral fabric in one metal Granny Jelly Cabinet today. More or less decided on pattern, just need to finish picking out fabrics. Some of the colors are violet, blue, orange,lime,sage green just need to decide on last color leaning towards yellow. But haven't completely decided yet.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Tentatively these are my colors


----------



## maxine

MoBookworm very pretty colors.. Will be interesting to see how you arrange them.. I think these blocks are going to be beautiful!!


----------



## COSunflower

Mine are all cut out and ready to sew!!!! There is NOTHING good on TV tonight so will be in my sewing room!!!!


----------



## Belfrybat

Oh, my! MOBookworm -- those colours are fantastic. I'm rethinking my colours after seeing yours and Maxine's. Maybe I should go brighter. I'll look through my stash and see what else I might be able to come up with.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Why Belfrybat,
I don't have enough of any to make the complete set the same.
Hence why I pulled the same pattern in different colors.
Your colors will rest the eyes after the brights of Maxine and myself.
I used your colors to pull my fabrics together.


----------



## Belfrybat

Actually I looked through my stash and realised I really like the floral focus fabric better than anything else I had, so I'm staying with it and the green, but pulled a bit brighter yellow, blue and purple than I originally had. I've washed the fabric and will iron it today and start on the HSTs.


----------



## maxine

Belfry I love your fabrics.. they are gorgeous.. so happy you are still going to use the them.. I'll they will also go beautifully with brighter colors too. Way cool!!


----------



## COSunflower

Sewing on my floral blocks today...  Did anyone watch Fons and Porter's quilting program this morning? They did a quilt with combining the Album Cross block and Snowball block. Really nice and they showed some good sewing tricks as usual.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Nope, still ironing fabric


----------



## maxine

darn it... did not see Fons and Porter this morning....I'm still looking for my tomato fabric,, I KNOW i have some, but where is it in my sewing trailer??,, I'm going to have to give a more concentrated look....


----------



## COSunflower

I got alot of sewing done and if I can get in any sewing time tomorrow I'm going to have ALL of my floral blocks done except my Hostess block. I'm cutting out the fabric for that one tonight.  Is our sign up cut off date the 12th? I think that I am going to be able to send my blocks in next week already!!!


----------



## rjayne

COSunflower I had a good sewing day as well!!! 
I have just the hostess block to do as well. 
Am starting the fruit and veggie blocks now.


----------



## COSunflower

Good Morning!!! Cut out the pieces for my Hostess block last night and ironed all of my other triangle pieces while I watched tv.  All ready to sew again! My older son and grandkids are coming over in a bit but as soon as they leave....sewing machine here I come!!! I have to get taxes done tomorrow but I KNOW that I will be able to start my veggie/fruit blocks next week too!!!


----------



## MoBookworm1957

still ironing fabric sigh. picked out pattern though. Going to start fresh come Monday morning. Ah! The joys of being Army Soldier's lady friend.Our day starts at 0530 hours.I'm retired Army.


----------



## Belfrybat

My words, Sunflower, you are a busy flower! Yes, sign ups for both swaps end on Wednesday the 12th. I'm going to "bump" my notices in the other forums to see if we might pick up one or two others. At present, we stand at 9 participants: 
Rjayne, 
Jlynnp, 
COSunflower, 
Calico Katie, 
Maxine, 
MoBookworm1957, 
Meima6 , 
Echoesechos, 
Belfrybat


----------



## rjayne

I have my pattern for the swap and some blocks made. I am just waiting for the final number to make sure I have enough made. 
Now I'm looking for a different pattern for the hostess block. Will use the same materials it will just be a different variation.


----------



## maxine

CoSunflower & rjayne you ladies are on fire !! I'm still getting things organized and looking for the elusive Tomato fabric... will be out of town next week so hope to get my fabrics all lined up so I can just sew when I get back home... plus our Winter Blocks will be arriving soon,, very exciting times !!!


----------



## Belfrybat

OK, it looks like no one else is signing up, so the final tally is 9 participants. With sashing and borders that will make a nice lap quilt. Here's a list of who's playing:
Rjayne, 
Jlynnp, 
COSunflower, 
Calico Katie, 
Maxine, 
MoBookworm1957, 
Meima6 , 
Echoesechos, 
Belfrybat


----------



## Belfrybat

I have the 10-1/2" squares cut and matched up ready to make a gazillion half square triangles. I really like the eight-at-a-time method of making HSTs.


----------



## Calico Katie

So make nine blocks plus one hostess block, right? Nine is a good number to work with for a lap quilt and I was wanting to use these for a smaller quilt. Perfect!!


----------



## Belfrybat

Yes - 9 + 1. With sashings and border, this will make a nice sized lap quilt.


----------



## Belfrybat

I picked up the Bailey Home Quilter from the repair shop on Thursday and have been getting it set back up so have done nothing more with these blocks. The Bailey quit in the middle of a quilt and reloading a half-done quilt on the frame evenly is no fun. But at least the machine is now sewing. 
I'll probably sew on these blocks this afternoon and tomorrow after church. 

Happy Easter, everyone.


----------



## maxine

Have fun Belfry! and yes, Happy Easter to Everyone!


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Ladies,
I have just two bins left to iron. WOO! HOO!
Got my patterns picked out. Ready to start quilting.
Happy Easter everybody!


----------



## maxine

Good Job Mo! I have decided on a block for this swap, the Friendship Star .. I'm very excited to get started cutting and sewing, but since I'm going to be out of town all this next week,, will wait until I get back to start.. sigh... I think all of our Flower Blocks are going to be absolutely gorgeous !! 

Happy Easter!!


----------



## Belfrybat

How's everyone coming along?
I made a test block and really like the pattern -- just a simple friendship star, but the floral fabric in the corners really brighten it up. But the darn thing came out about a 1/3" too small. My main machine is in for it's annual check-up so am using a backup machine. It's crazy that a 1/4" foot on one machine is so different than a 1/4" on another. It's also amazing how just a few threads of difference on a seam can add up to such a large change on the size of the block. Off to root around for another foot that will give me the scant quarter inch I need. At least all my machines are short shank, so most feet are interchangeable.


----------



## Echoesechos

maxine said:


> Hurray we've got 9 so far !!!
> Hello Echoesechoes from another Oregonian..  it IS fun to have people participating from your own state.. we have 3 now.. yourself, CoSunflower & me.. I live in the Roseburg area, CoSunflower in Eastern OR & may I ask what area you live in??
> 
> Belfry I love all the colorful garden pictures!! Very inspiring !! I have to say it... I'm going shopping for flower fabric today.. just can't help it.. my stash doesn't have what I am needing.. and since we are headed for the coast today... well I really NEED to check out a fabric shop in Coos Bay.. and I am out of fray check too.. so yeah.. I really must go to that fabric/quilting shop.


Gilchrist... Cindilu is in Chiloquin... I have to clean my quilting room off so I can get to looking thru my fabric.. LOL Maxine I'm originally from Roseburg - Lookingglass to be specific. Family helped settle that valley..


----------



## Clueful

Hi everyone! Received blocks for the 2017 Winter Swap. Soooooo
pretty. Thank you to all for the time and energy that you put into the blocks.


----------



## rjayne

Checking in
Just need to label my blocks and finish the hostess block. 
Have been working on a couple of other things that have a sooner deadline.


----------



## maxine

I am think I'm going to be doing a Friendship Star too!! I will do a trial block when I get home on Friday. Can hardly wait to get sewing..


----------



## maxine

Echo I need to look that town up on the map.. that is so cool that you used to be in this area.. I actually live in Myrtle Creek area... I used to live in the Cottage Grove area, just south of Eugene, but met this awesome man I married two years ago, so moved here.. I wish us Oregonians could get together some time.. would love to meet you & CoSunflower.. how cool would that be!!!!!!!?


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Did my trial block, didn't like it.
Crocheting right at the moment, want to winter baby blankets
done up. Average 1 every 3 days got 10 to do for Project Linus.
Going to rework my trial block again, all trial blocks are going into Project Linus quilts.
So nothing goes to waste.So happy to be done ironing fabric. And costumes are done too. 
Good thing play starts this Friday.


----------



## Jlynnp

I am behind you ladies, I am finishing a couple of tops for myself for this summer so I will get started cutting and sewing next week I hope. My sister is coming for a visit next weekend and will spend a few days as she is moving to AZ and we don't know when we will see her again. Going to miss her in July and at Christmas when we go back to Michigan. We haven't always been close, intact we have had times we refused to speak to each other but she has come along way (she is bipolar and it took forever for her to get the right combination of meds plus she took advantage of our Father and ended up getting over $150,000 from him). 

I will get things done up quickly once I get started.


----------



## Belfrybat

We still have plenty of time -- around 7 weeks.
Maxine, I'm glad you are doing a Friendship star as well. I am planning on making the sashing with friendship stars as the cornerstones. If there's anyone not familiar with this pattern, here's a video by Jenny Doan on it.


----------



## COSunflower

All of my floral blocks are ALMOST done - will be done tonight for sure! I will square them up in the morning and put tags on them.  I may get them mailed out tomorrow too - or Monday at the latest. Then on to the veggie blocks!!!


----------



## maxine

Jlynnp family can be a trial sometimes.. glad you & your sister are doing better..enjoy making your tops!! 

Rjayne you ROCK!! CoSunflower is on a roll too!! WOW!!

Mo sounds like you are going in several directions at once.. and accomplishing lots.. Darn it your practice block didn't work out.. you'll get it going the way you want it to be I'm sure..

Belfry I'm glad we are both doing a Friendship Star too..
I know once I get started they will go quickly.. I enjoy Jenny Doane too.. I have learned lots of wonderful sewing tips from her tutorials.. I'm using the instructions from the link you originally posted 're: 9 patch blocks.. I like the looks of the colors in the corners too!! Since you & I are using different fabrics, it will be fun to see how they each turn out..


----------



## Calico Katie

I'm leaving dark and early Monday morning to go out of town until the 1st and I won't have a computer handy. I'm taking my sewing machine and fabric and hope to get all my blocks finished if I'm not too busy playing every day.  I'll be able to check in on my phone but it's a PITN to post from it so you probably won't hear from me while I'm gone. Just wanted to let you know that I didn't ride off into the sunset. 'Cause I'm going south and not west.


----------



## Belfrybat

Katie - I hope you have a great trip. Sew if you can, but remember the mailing date is still a while off. Not that I'm advocating procrastinating.... Although if there were an Olympic game for procrastination, I'd win the gold.


----------



## COSunflower

HAVE FUN KATIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## maxine

Exactly Katie have fun!!! 

No no Belfry.. you'd have to accept the Bronze, because I'd get the Gold hands down.. whew!!

Okay ladies I've made several sample blocks and have finally found a combination I like.. Be prepared to have your eyes blinded by the colors..!! it is bright.. !! I'm just hoping I'm not kicked out for future swaps..


----------



## COSunflower

Since I loved my first blue and lavendar print floral blocks SO MUCH I decided to keep them!!! But.....this afternoon I cut out a second batch of floral block pieces, in much brighter colors so I think mine will fit in right along with yours Maxine!!!! I will start in sewing them up tomorrow.  I promise not to keep this batch!


----------



## MoBookworm1957

maxine said:


> Exactly Katie have fun!!!
> 
> No no Belfry.. you'd have to accept the Bronze, because I'd get the Gold hands down.. whew!!
> 
> Okay ladies I've made several sample blocks and have finally found a combination I like.. Be prepared to have your eyes blinded by the colors..!! it is bright.. !! I'm just hoping I'm not kicked out for future swaps..


Maxine, you can't be kicked out of future swaps. Because if they kick you out, they will definitely will kick me out. Quilting is left for Artistic design of each quilter.


----------



## maxine

Thanks Mo, I appreciate your support!! I looked at the block in the light of day, and am omitting the very bright orange in each top corner. It truly was over powering the rest of the block... am going with a softer flowery purple.. the block is still bright just not " knock your Eyes Out" bright.. whew


----------



## Belfrybat

*Sunflower* -- how about posting a pic of the lavender/ blue blocks so we can aw and ah?

And Maxine - you have never made a block for these swaps that I haven't completely fell in love with. This swap is "Spring colours" not pastels (although they work as well). Have fun with whatever you decide to do -- we will all love them.


----------



## COSunflower

Maxine - I have some oranges in mine!!! Nothing is too bright for Spring!  Belfry, I would take a pic of my blue/lavendar blocks but don't have a plug in to go from my old phone to my computer.


----------



## Jlynnp

I have by floral blocks cut out so I hope to get them started tomorrow. I still have not quite decided on the pattern for the fruit & veggie one. I made a design of my own up and will probably go with that.


----------



## rjayne

COSunflower said:


> Maxine - I have some oranges in mine!!! Nothing is too bright for Spring!  Belfry, I would take a pic of my blue/lavendar blocks but don't have a plug in to go from my old phone to my computer.


I have orange in mine too!!


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Been busy with my dad.
Several weeks ago, he had a little Heart attack. 
Potassium way to high.
Strawberry feels neglected, so showed her extra love.
I finally got to eat, got a nap.
Hopefully tomorrow can get back to business.
Quilt blocks.
Oldest son's clutch went out,(sigh).
He borrowed new to me car.
I'm going to bed hopefully I will finally sleep halfway decent.


----------



## Belfrybat

Sorry to hear of your troubles. I hope things will settle down for you.


----------



## COSunflower

Seems like when it rains - it POURS!!!! My grandma always told me that trouble comes in threes...but after the third trouble you could rest. LOL!!! I think it's true!!! But after the first two troubles, I'm always worried about what the THIRD will be!!!!


----------



## maxine

Darn Mo!! Hope things get better...

So glad to hear about the Orange infusion  my blocks still have Orange in them, just not so powerful.. I think all of our blocks are going to be gorgeous!!


----------



## MoBookworm1957

maxine said:


> Darn Mo!! Hope things get better...
> 
> So glad to hear about the Orange infusion  my blocks still have Orange in them, just not so powerful.. I think all of our blocks are going to be gorgeous!!


Thanks Maxine,
Dad is better. My sister and I went back through house again today. Found a few more cans of peaches. He's pouting, but he is better. The good news is he doesn't have to eat any more peas. He doesn't like peas. Been crocheting up storm while at hospital last week. Just got 5 more afghans to get done now. Got 2 to put together(connecting Granny Squares).
My quilt blocks have orange in them too. When I get home at night I cut out blocks.


----------



## Jlynnp

I think there is some orange in mine as well. This is going a nice swap.


----------



## maxine

Mo so glad to hear your Dad is doing better..

I agree Judy.. these blocks are going to Rock!!


----------



## COSunflower

I got ALOT of sewing done this weekend!!!!! Just about finished with my SECOND set of floral blocks - LOL!!!! I have company coming tomorrow and a dr. appt. Wed. but I should get the blocks finished up this week and they will be on their way to Belfrybat either Friday or Monday!!! I'm a third of the way done with my veggie blocks too!!! I LOVE these swaps!!!!


----------



## maxine

Will be finished with these tomorrow.. I really like them.. can hardly wait to see everyone else's..


----------



## Belfrybat

No orange in mine except a small amount of golden orangy colour in the center of the shasta daisies. But lots of green, which goes very nicely with orange. 
I got distracted by the Bailey mid-arm not working and taking it off the frame, to the repair shop and getting it back on the frame. This afternoon I'll give him a whirl and see if he's decided to behave. I have half a quilt to finish. Hate it when he quits in the middle of a quilt! THEN I'll finish up the veggie blocks and get these done. It dawned on me that I need to finish up the veggie ones first as those need mailing. Duh!


----------



## Calico Katie

I'm back and I'm full of vim, vigor and vitality. At least I will be after I take a nap.  I did make a start on my floral blocks but got behind on a couple of other things that have to go to the head of the line. I'm using a simple pattern so when I sit down in a few days to tackle these, I should finish them in one day. These blocks are going to make a very pretty, very colorful quilt top!


----------



## maxine

I have finished sewing my blocks.. will get them labeled tonight and sent off tomorrow... hopefully  I really like the way they turned out.. hope you ladies do too!!


----------



## COSunflower

Got my florals all done too Maxine!!! Just have to label them and mail out tomorrow too!!! My veggies are almost done also!!!!


----------



## Belfrybat

Wow! Two overachievers in one swap.  How wonderful. The rest of us will bring up the rear quite nicely. Thanks for taking the leadership, ladies.


----------



## COSunflower

Happy Cinco de Mayo Everyone!!!  My floral quilt blocks are on their way Belfry!!!! The confirmation # is 9500-1148-8087-7125-0669-03 It says expected delivery time is Monday!!! Now to finish up my veggies - I will be mailing them out on Monday.


----------



## Belfrybat

I can't wait to see them!


----------



## Belfrybat

CoSunflower's blocks arrived today and WOW are they wonderful! She used the same pattern but several different colour combinations. I picked out my favourite to keep, then looked through them again and picked another favourite, and then looked through them again.... Well, let's just say I have a difficult decision ahead of me. Thank you Sunflower for the wonderful eye candy. 

How is everyone else doing? We will have over a month so you have plenty of time to get the blocks made and in.


----------



## COSunflower

I used up a bunch of different bright colors I had just bits and pieces of so that is why there are so many combinations.  I kept thinking that I was going to have to BUY some and then I would go and look thru some more drawers and find something else I could use.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

COSunflower said:


> I used up a bunch of different bright colors I had just bits and pieces of so that is why there are so many combinations.  I kept thinking that I was going to have to BUY some and then I would go and look thru some more drawers and find something else I could use.


That's what I'm doing. Not buying fabric, hopefully not till after Christmas.
This is my year to use what I got up.
Congratulation on getting your blocks done.
Hope to be finished next week. Same pattern, but different ways put together.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

MoBookworm1957 said:


> That's what I'm doing. Not buying fabric, hopefully not till after Christmas.
> This is my year to use what I got up.
> Congratulation on getting your blocks done.
> Hope to be finished next week. Same pattern, but different ways put together.


Just about done with floral. Just a few left to put together.
Then press,back,label.
Before you say anything I always put muslin on the backs of blocks before I sent out.
Had another quilter tell me I was messy. So I just back them now.
They're different but they are my favorite block of all time.


----------



## Belfrybat

I'm looking forward to seeing them. My backs are always messy. If you haven't already done so, don't feel you have to back them. As long as they measure 12-1/2" and hold together -- that's what's important.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Belfrybat said:


> I'm looking forward to seeing them. My backs are always messy. If you haven't already done so, don't feel you have to back them. As long as they measure 12-1/2" and hold together -- that's what's important.


They will hold together. Because when I put one block upside down and backwards had a difficult time taking a apart. lol!


----------



## GLORY-JASMINE

Anyone know of any other craft swaps currently available? I'd love to attend but I do not quilt. I'm excellent at all other crafts though! Thanks. 
God bless,
Glory


----------



## Belfrybat

Not any right now on HT. The fiber forum has had swaps before, you might want to ask if there's anything in the works over there.


----------



## Belfrybat

MoBookworm1957 said:


> They will hold together. Because when I put one block upside down and backwards had a difficult time taking a apart. lol!


Oh yeah -- understand that one. My "new" Janome automatically chooses 1.8 for the stitch length when in quilting mode. I bump it up to 2.0, but on those times I forget and need to unpick. Yikes!


----------



## GLORY-JASMINE

Belfrybat said:


> Not any right now on HT. The fiber forum has had swaps before, you might want to ask if there's anything in the works over there.


Thanks so much!


----------



## Jlynnp

I will have my blocks done by Saturday and should mail them on Monday. I should have the others done by next Wed so will be done before surgery #1.


----------



## Jlynnp

Yippeee I got them done!! They turned out nice, I like them. To bad most of them were made from fat quarters I had laying around. I won't be able to repeat them.


----------



## maxine

Mailed mine yesterday.. hurray!! I too really like the way they turned out.. All you Mom's have a wonderful Mother's Day !


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Happy Mother's Day!


----------



## COSunflower

HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY TO ALL OF MY SPECIAL QUILTING FRIENDS!!!!


----------



## Jlynnp

Wishing all of us Happy Mothers Day!


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Happy Mother's Day!


----------



## Belfrybat

Maxine's blocks arrived today. They are wonderfully eye-popping. And of course very well done. I really like the focus fabric she used. Thank you, Maxine!


----------



## Jlynnp

I have to get mailers and the get to the post office - hopefully I will get this all done tomorrow.


----------



## maxine

Thank You Belfry.. you always make me feel good about my blocks.. so glad you liked them..


----------



## COSunflower

I am SO excited to see everyone's blocks - especially MOBookworm's!!!! She really has me in suspense!!! LOL!!! Do you all think we should start talking about the summer swap soon???


----------



## maxine

Talking about summer block now works for me.. I Love the ideas suggested so far,,


----------



## Jlynnp

I hope I am able to participate in the summer swap. It is going to depend on what and how many.


----------



## Belfrybat

COSunflower said:


> I am SO excited to see everyone's blocks - especially MOBookworm's!!!! She really has me in suspense!!! LOL!!! Do you all think we should start talking about the summer swap soon???





maxine said:


> Talking about summer block now works for me.. I Love the ideas suggested so far,,


That's fine with me, but let's start a different thread. If I don't see one magically appear, I'll start one later today. And, don't worry, I won't put my name in as hostess. Maybe by the time sign-ups come around, Angie will be able to lead as usual.


----------



## maxine

Yes I was thinking we need to start a separate thread.. Good idea and yes please do start one for us,,I don't know how to do it or I would,,, You are wonderful Belfry!


----------



## COSunflower

Yes, please do Belfry!!! I would gladly do it but my computer is on it's LAST legs and I am afraid that it will totally kick the bucket any day so I wouldn't be reliable on keeping up the thread.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Personally I don't ever want to be hostess. Have way too much going on.


----------



## COSunflower

I think Maxine offered to be a Hostess last time???


----------



## maxine

I do love being a Hostess..  but if someone else wants to do it, I'll let them go first..


----------



## Belfrybat

I've created a thread for discussion of the upcoming summer block swap:
https://www.homesteadingtoday.com/threads/discussion-2017-summer-quilt-block-swap.562974/

I hope we can get more participants this time.


----------



## COSunflower

It's always hard getting a group together during spring and summer months. Everyone is SOOOO busy - esp. if they have kids doing 4-H and fair etc. BUT, a small group is better than NO group!!! We can add to our blocks ourselves later or even the next year when we do summer again. Eventually we will have enough blocks.


----------



## maxine

I agree CoSunflower.. a small group is better than none.. I have a couple of squishies that are waiting for more new little "block friends" to come & play with them.. 

I really DO plan on making wall hangings with the Spring flowers then the fruits & vegetables!!


----------



## Calico Katie

I finished my floral blocks but I'm not mailing them right away. I hope to finish my veg/fruit blocks in the next week so I can mail them at the same time. Going to the post office and standing in line is not in my top ten list of favorite things to do.  I don't know how I managed it but I really overloaded myself on quilty obligations this spring. Well, yeah, I actually do know how I did it. I just looked at all these fun, pretty things to make and got greedy. I wanted them all!!


----------



## maxine

I know what you mean Katie... standing in line sucks! I'm so glad we decided to do these two separate blocks.. its been such fun... 

Belfry how many ladies have sent their blocks so far?? I know they are due yet,, I"m just excited to see them!!


----------



## Belfrybat

I received JLynnP's blocks today. They are delightfully spring 9 patches. All kind of floral fabrics. That makes three received (4 if you include me). I'm going to PM the participants who haven't been posting to encourage them to drop by this thread. For me, posting back and forth is part of the joy of swapping.


----------



## COSunflower

Me too Belfrybat!!! It's like working on a project with a neighbor and making a quick call to see how things are coming along...OH MY!!! What if we were ALL neighbors for real??? We would wearing down paths to each other's houses and the phone lines would be buzzing!!! LOL!!!


----------



## COSunflower

I have a dear neighbor that I crochet with once a week. I can't walk very well so she walks over to my house. We joke that there is a permanent path now from her front door to my back door. LOL!!! She is moving to Madra, about 30 miles from me, with her daughter in a couple weeks. I'm going to miss her visits SOOOO much!!!


----------



## MoBookworm1957

COSunflower said:


> Me too Belfrybat!!! It's like working on a project with a neighbor and making a quick call to see how things are coming along...OH MY!!! What if we were ALL neighbors for real??? We would wearing down paths to each other's houses and the phone lines would be buzzing!!! LOL!!!


You all will have to move to the mid west. Cause I'm in the center of the country.
As for the calling, unless the number is one I reconize or is on my cheat sheet I don't answer.
Taking a break, my fingers are sore today.


----------



## rjayne

Sent mine yesterday. Should be there by Thursday


----------



## Calico Katie

What kind of mailers are you using to send your blocks in? I went to Office Depot yesterday to get some Tyvek envelopes but they didn't carry them. I don't want to use the envelopes with the bubble lining because I have to fold my return envelope to put it in with the blocks. I looked at the post office website and I see I can get the Tyvek envelopes (free?) from them but they're marked priority mail. Am I supposed to mail them priority? Is that a flat fee? Help me obi-wan-kenobees, you're my only hope!


----------



## COSunflower

I got mine at the local pharmacy that I use. Any place that has office/school supplies usually has them or something like them. The ones I used were the brown but no bubble wrap stuff in them. If you use them and go first class it is HALF as much as priority although on our last swap I had to use the priority ones from our PO because everyone was OUT of anything else!!!


----------



## Calico Katie

So just the regular plain brown envelopes? That works for me!


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Ladies, I have 4 online finals next week.
So I will check in when I can.
My quilt blocks are beside me when I start stressing, so I can work on them.


----------



## Belfrybat

Katie -- you don't need to send them Priority. I use the 10 x 13" plain brown mailers and put my blocks in a baggie to protect them in case of moisture. With only 9 - 10 blocks, you can probably use a 9 X 12" which are easier to find, but I prefer the larger ones. It should cost you around $3.50 to mail them that way, less than half of what Priority costs. If you don't do your postage on-line, take them to the Post Office so you'll have a tracking number.


----------



## Calico Katie

Thanks! It's been a long time since I did a centralized swap and my mind went blank. I'll pick up some mailers and get to the post office by Friday.


----------



## Belfrybat

Rjayne's blocks arrived today. They are gorgeous and really different. I love them!


----------



## Belfrybat

I wanted to check in with everyone. We have a bit over two weeks left in the swap. Thanks to those of you who have already sent your blocks in -- COSunflower, Maxine, JLynneP, and JRayne. That makes five total. Katie said she's finished but waiting to mail at the same time as the fruit and veggie swaps. Looks like we are nicely on target for this swap.


----------



## Calico Katie

My blocks are in the mail and my receipt says you'll get them on Friday. Time to tackle my next project!


----------



## MoBookworm1957

I will probably be the last one to get mine in with finals and lab finals too.
Working faithfully on them.


----------



## Belfrybat

Calico Katie's blocks arrived and they are beautiful. She has an eye for putting colour combinations together. Thanks, Katie.
Just curious, what is the next project you are tackling?


----------



## Calico Katie

I'm doing the Carolina Home quiltalong using all scrappy blues on white. That ends this month but I still have to do the May installment. I'm really happy with the way it's looking. Here's the starting page.
https://frommycarolinahome.wordpress.com/2017/01/20/scrap-dance-two-step-mystery-quilt-begins/

I'm doing a BOW with a few online friends using nine patch variations and I ended up doing three sets. I'm trying to get quilts made this year for all my kids. I've about given up on setting a deadline for myself, I've been so busy with these other projects that I haven't been able to do any quilting yet. I have a lot of blocks put back from quilt swaps I took part in over the years. When I was working, it seemed like I never had time to set them together so I want to finish them up now.

Another project I'm working on is pulling all my finished quilt tops, piecing a backing for each one and getting them all pin basted. That way, as soon as I finish one quilt, I can put another one on the frame. My son and dil got me a full size quilt frame when I went to visit them last month. It's been years since I quilted on a frame so that's going to take some getting used to. I've been using a hoop for the past 15 years or so because of space. 

I really overloaded myself this past month and it seemed like I was all thumbs with all my projects. I did so many blocks for our swap and they just wouldn't come out right. I kept taking out stitches and putting in new stitches and finally went to plain nine patch blocks. That's when I realized I had to stop setting deadlines for myself, to just keep plugging away and it will all get done. 

I should have all my current projects wrapped up by the end of August. There's a quilt that I've wanted to make for years so I've been gradually collecting the patterns I need and creating a BOW for it. I'm also getting the yen to make another Lone Star quilt. I love those! I saw one of those Aunt Martha Lone Star kits on ebay and bought it because it's an older red/white/blue one that uses 100% cotton percale for the diamonds. In the past I've made Lone Stars using the strip piecing so I was curious to make one from the individual diamonds.

So, that's pretty much what I'm working on now.


----------



## Belfrybat

Whew Katie! I'm tired after just reading about your upcoming projects. Although I have several in the works myself. I made one block of the National Quilters Guild BOW, but have the others downloaded. I liked it because the blocks are 16" and mostly HSTs. 
Like you, I am also quilting the tops I've had made for years. But I do mine on the machine, so it takes about a day to load the quilt and do the top stitching. Right now I'm binding several (also by machine) as I want to have them completely done.


----------



## Calico Katie

Isn't that a good feeling to see those things getting finished? I did a search and found the National Quilters Circle challenge so I signed up for that. Is that the BOW you're talking about?


----------



## Belfrybat

Yes - my goal this year is to quit and bind all the tops I have hanging around. I'm close to half-way through. 

Yes, I couldn't find the specific link to send you -- Snowy Day Quilt Sampler. I accessed them through a Facebook page -- https://www.facebook.com/groups/244481002658165/?fref=nf. If you aren't on Facebook, you can get the entire pattern for free from her Craftsy page: https://www.craftsy.com/profile/happy-cloud-creations-10986
I followed the sampler on Facebook and really enjoyed seeing all the different colourways. Many folks added an extra three blocks to make a rectangular quilt.


----------



## Jlynnp

I really wanted to have 2 - 3 quilts finished this year but with the foot surgery 10 days ago and back surgery on August 29th I doubt I will get them done. I do have one baby quit about halfway done. I need to finish the embroidery on 2 squares then cut the solid color to go between the embroiderd blocks then add batting backing and quilt it. I need to have that one done in a month so I better get moving.


----------



## Belfrybat

I received the blocks from Meima6 today. Really classy nine patches. I love her colour combinations.
The fun thing about being a hostess is I get to pet all the luscious blocks that are coming in.


----------



## Belfrybat

Sign up for the summer block swap here: https://www.homesteadingtoday.com/threads/2017-summer-quilt-block-swap-starts-now.563390/


----------



## Belfrybat

Oops! -- got the wrong dates. NEXT FRIDAY is mailing time -- not today. Sorry if I panicked anyone!


----------



## Belfrybat

I just received a PM from MOBookworm and she will mail her blocks on Saturday. I should get them by Tuesday and assemble the packages and mail next Wednesday. She's had a lot on her plate, so let's all sent warm fuzzy "finishes" thoughts and prayers her way!


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Belfrybat said:


> I just received a PM from MOBookworm and she will mail her blocks on Saturday. I should get them by Tuesday and assemble the packages and mail next Wednesday. She's had a lot on her plate, so let's all sent warm fuzzy "finishes" thoughts and prayers her way!


My blocks are in Missouri. I'm in Tennessee.


----------



## maxine

Everything is good Mo.. just send those babies on Saturday..


----------



## COSunflower

No rush Mo!!!! We'll see and enjoy them when they get here.


----------



## Jlynnp

Mo don't push your self to hard. Where in TN are you??


----------



## MoBookworm1957

near Memphis area


----------



## Jlynnp

DH was born and raised in Memphis, we looked there when we moved to TN but it is a rough place to live now.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

I want you Ladies to know my OS is on Crapper List.
Found quilt blocks this morning in car.
Putting both blocks in individual mailers.
Going to try to mail myself by the weekend.
Thinking of withdrawing from summer swap.
Finally heard from fellow.
Not real happy with Spring blocks, but you all are getting them anyway.
Love the fruit and vegetable blocks though.
Baby's dropping so baby anytime


----------



## Belfrybat

Sorry life is so busy for you right now, MoBookworm. I'm glad your special man contacted you. So if I understand it correctly you are not mailing the Spring floral blocks to me but sending to each person individually? If so I can mail the remainder of the blocks to everyone tomorrow. 
I sent you a PM, so answer either there or here so I'll know whether to mail the remainder of the blocks or not.
And think happy thoughts -- life will get better.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Belfrybat said:


> Sorry life is so busy for you right now, MoBookworm. I'm glad your special man contacted you. So if I understand it correctly you are not mailing the Spring floral blocks to me but sending to each person individually? If so I can mail the remainder of the blocks to everyone tomorrow.
> I sent you a PM, so answer either there or here so I'll know whether to mail the remainder of the blocks or not.
> And think happy thoughts -- life will get better.


Am sending blocks individually. Sending you yours. And yes too the question you asked, it's in your envelope too.
Just thought beings I was sending Fruit and Vegetables to individuals, just stuck the others in too.


----------



## Belfrybat

The blocks will go out in today's mail. If you are allergic to cats, I suggest airing them out as Tessa-kitty has been helping me sort and stack (actually unstack) them. The only surface large enough for me to sort them is the bed, which is her domain during the day. But she generously allowed me to share the space.


----------



## COSunflower

Never fear Belfrybat!!! I have a helper kitty too - PRINCESS - She is the only cat of my 3 interested in quilting. LOL!!! If I open a box of fabric or start my machine....she is there!!! The sewing room is HER domain and she lets no other cat in there!!!


----------



## rjayne

I received my blocks today. 
I have to say they are very lovely. 
Thank you also for the tx flowers. They are almost to pretty to cut up.


----------



## Calico Katie

I got mine, too, and they are beautiful! I love florals! Thank you for the wildflowers, Belfry.


----------



## COSunflower

I can hardly wait to see mine get here!!! Probably won't be until Monday at earliest since I'm so far away.  These swaps are SO much fun!!!


----------



## Jlynnp

Mine came today as well and they are beautiful - Thank you for the lovely flowers.


----------



## Belfrybat

COSunflower said:


> I can hardly wait to see mine get here!!! Probably won't be until Monday at earliest since I'm so far away.  These swaps are SO much fun!!!


I agree - the swaps are fun. According to the tracking receipt I have, the Oregon packages should arrive today.


----------



## COSunflower

I DID get my floral squishie today!!!! I was so surprised and delighted!!!! Every block is so beautiful!!!! Thank you Belfrybat for being our wonderful hostess and THANK YOU for the Texas flowers!!!!!!


----------



## Meima6

I love the flower blocks! And the fabric treat from our awesome hostess is beautiful! Thank you to all.


----------



## Belfrybat

You are all welcome. The Texas wildflower fabric was one of the "quilt across Texas" fabrics in 2012. I found a bolt on sale at Marshall's Dry Goods and snapped it up. I'm going to use a piece to make a block when I put this quilt together. 

According to the tracking receipt, all packages have been delivered, even the one going to Minnesota. I'll post pics this afternoon.


----------



## Belfrybat

Here are pics of the Spring Floral Swap. The first is a sampling of all the blocks. The second is a pic of the hostess blocks. Two are being used in another project. I really think these blocks play well together.


----------



## COSunflower

They are all so BEAUTIFUL!!! Good work Ladies!!!!!


----------



## maxine

I received mine too !! VERY Nice!! Thank you so much.. these two swaps were wonderful to do together.. and Thank You Belfry for the fabric.. wow!!


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Blocks sent everybody should get Saturday.


----------



## Calico Katie

I got my blocks today, Mo. Great fabrics, thanks!


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Calico Katie said:


> I got my blocks today, Mo. Great fabrics, thanks!


Thank you, I hope they were worth the wait.


----------



## Belfrybat

Here are the two blocks MOBookworm sent. Thanks for the Texas wildflower block!


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Belfrybat said:


> Here are the two blocks MOBookworm sent. Thanks for the Texas wildflower block!
> View attachment 60636


You didn't get your fruit and vegetable block?


----------



## COSunflower

Beautiful Mo!!! Love the Texas wildflower colors!


----------



## rjayne

Blocks have arrived. The colors are great. 
Thanks for sending them out.


----------



## Belfrybat

MoBookworm1957 said:


> You didn't get your fruit and vegetable block?


Yes I did -- thank you, but this is the floral swap -- I'm not the hostess of the fruit and vegetable swap. It is up to Judy to post the pics on that thread.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Belfrybat said:


> Yes I did -- thank you, but this is the floral swap -- I'm not the hostess of the fruit and vegetable swap. It is up to Judy to post the pics on that thread.


She can't post any blocks but her own. Because I sent the blocks out individually.


----------



## Belfrybat

It's customary for the hostess to post both the regular blocks and the hostess blocks received. Both Judy and I posted the blocks received a week or so ago, so now we'll add yours to the mix, which is why the second pic. It's not possible, at least for me, to add yours to the main picture. I guess someone with better computer skills could merge the two pics, but that is beyond my capability. Sorry.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Belfrybat said:


> It's customary for the hostess to post both the regular blocks and the hostess blocks received. Both Judy and I posted the blocks received a week or so ago, so now we'll add yours to the mix, which is why the second pic. It's not possible, at least for me, to add yours to the main picture. I guess someone with better computer skills could merge the two pics, but that is beyond my capability. Sorry.


No problem, I couldn't do it either.


----------



## maxine

Here are my blocks I received from Mo.. Thanks MO !


----------



## COSunflower

Love the "corn" theme! Esp. the "corn liquer" LOL!!! My center one says "Fruit Trees" and each corner has apples, cherries, peaches and pears.  I'll be glad when I can post pics too!!! Thanks Mo for all of your puns and hard work!!!


----------



## rjayne

Spring block from mo


----------



## AngieM2

Today I was doing errands and had a bit of a sinus pressure headache. Went to get mail and there was a package I was not expecting there. I had no idea what it could be. 

Can you imagine my surprise when I opened the bag and saw beautiful fabric. Wonderful card inside said the lovely ladies of the swap had Brigit-Carol make blocks into a wonderful quilt for me.

Thank you so much. I needed this hug today.


----------



## AngieM2

Thank you all again. Sure cheered me up.


----------



## Calico Katie

So glad you're enjoying it, Angie!


----------



## COSunflower

You've been so busy and so stressed we figured that it was time that YOU got pampered a little!!! You are always so busy doing for someone else PLUS make time to oversee our swaps!!! Thank YOU for everything that you've done for US Angie!!!!! When you wrap up in this quilt feel the love and BIG hugs from all of us girls!!!


----------



## Belfrybat

I'm glad it arrived and you liked it.


----------



## maxine

You deserve it Angie!! We are so lucky to have you helping and swapping with us. Belfrybat was so wonderful to put it together & quilt it .. Enjoy!!!!!


----------



## AngieM2

Ladies, I must tell you that it has extra special meaning for me. Due to issues of about 2 years ago, I've not felt really very welcome here, but this is HOME site and I would not totally leave home. So, you all doing this for me shows that the real HT is still here. That means a bunch to me. This Homemaking area and especially this swap forum is about the only place I feel like I'm on HT, and I truly appreciate all of you. So, please know that this quilt means a lot to me. 

Now i need to go update and visit on the Summer swap. 

Thank you again


----------



## Meima6

It is SO good to be loved. I am SO happy that you got felt the love, AngieM2. Brigitte-Carol is an Angel.


----------



## dmm1976

Here's a silly question from a newb who may want to join the swap someday....

Do you post a pic of the finished quilts you all make from the blocks you receive? What's the difference between a hostess block and a regular block?

Do you personalize the blocks to each member? Or are you making x amount of the same block then passing out among the group?

Ok that's more than one silly question.


----------



## COSunflower

As I always told my students - NO question is a stupid question!!! Questions are how we learn!!! You CAN post a picture of what you make with the blocks if you want.  It's not required though.  A Hostess block is just an EXTRA block that you make especially for the Hostess, ask a "THANK YOU" for collecting and resending out the squishies of blocks to each person. You would make them one of the ones that you made for everyone else PLUS the extra one as a HOSTESS block. Most people make it a little different than their other ones - a different pattern etc. So the Hostess ends up getting 2 blocks from each person.

When you make your blocks for the swap, you decide on the pattern that you want to use (except for if the group decides that everyone will use a certain pattern), in the colors that are the theme, and make one of them for EACH person in the swap. They can be different IF YOU WANT - say if you are using up scraps or want to try different patterns - but most do the same pattern for each person. It's up to you.  

Feel free to ask any more questions!!! We would LOVE to have you in our swaps!!!!


----------



## Meima6

I think you would love it. Please join us.


----------

